# boxxy's new photo



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

here is my patterdale girl possibly 3 weeks pregnant enjoying a little sunshine through the window


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Arr! bless  Angie


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful 

Em
xx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very easy and content life face... :thumbup:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

so sweet xx


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Love this pic. Makes me relax just looking at her


----------

